# Celebrity Hav owners



## dbeech

I was at the dentist this morning and picked up US weekly to read. In there was an article about Venus Williams titled "25 Things You Don't Know About Me." Number 2 on her list was "I have a Havanese dog named Harold Reginald Williams." 

Do you know of any other celebrity Hav owners?


----------



## Carefulove

Yeah; Me.











ound:


----------



## JeanMarie

Other than Baba Wawa...no.


----------



## Gwen

One of Donald Trump's sons has two and they were given their own 2008 Christmas tree!!!
Gwen


----------



## rdanielle

Robert Verdi


----------



## Gwen

Just found this tidbit from a local paper:

VANESSA Trump is true to her word. Having told The Post she and hubby Donald Trump Jr. would move once they had two kids, the gorgeous family -- including Kai Madison, 2, baby Donald Trump III and their two Havanese dogs -- is relocating to a non- Trump building. The family -- who've been cramped in a 1,550-square-foot two- bedroom, two-bath pad at Trump Place on Riverside Boulevard -- is buying a three-bedroom at the Sov ereign on East 58th Street, in the $2 million-plus range, reports The Post's Jennifer Gould Keil. They also own a three- bedroom home in Bedford.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Venus not only is a great Tennis player but has fabulous taste in dog breeds. She and I have much in common. I am only a so so tennis player.

Vicki


----------



## dbeech

I was at a business function at the Ritz Carlton in Key Biscayne, FL a few years ago and Venus was there. She was trying to relax by the pool, but she was so welcoming to her fans who approached her, especially the kids. I was really impressed by her gracious behavior.


----------



## Havtahava

Seal & Heidi Klum also have a Hav.


----------



## dbeech

Here is a picture of Venus with her Hav, Harold.

How do I get the image to show up in my post without being a link?


----------



## ECudmore

I want to invite Venus and Harold to our hav gathering. I stood behind her at the Accura tournament, she is lovely.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Thumper

I just realizes Real Housewives of NYC's Bethenny Frankel's baby, Cookie, is a havanese. I always kinda thought maybe but then I saw her on an interview where Cookie was revealed as a Havanese..


----------



## dodrop82

AHHHHHH!!!!!! Are you kidding me! I thought Cookie was a Hav and asked on the forum about a year ago, and was told she was a Shih Tzu mix! Golly!!!!


----------



## crazymasons

Daniel Tosh of Tosh.0 has a Hav, and it's on the show quite frequently.


----------



## Susan0406

dodrop82 said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!! Are you kidding me! I thought Cookie was a Hav and asked on the forum about a year ago, and was told she was a Shih Tzu mix! Golly!!!!


I heard that Cookie is a Lhasa Apso mix


----------



## JMGracie

crazymasons said:


> Daniel Tosh of Tosh.0 has a Hav, and it's on the show quite frequently.


That poor dog has to put up with so much! Haha, it always cracks me up though.


----------



## misstray

Susan0406 said:


> I heard that Cookie is a Lhasa Apso mix


It says in the comments on the video that she's a Lhasa mix.


----------



## Thumper

really? I could've sworn I heard Havanese! I can't remember which interview it was on.....possibly havalapso? 

cookie is cute, nonetheless!


----------



## dodrop82

I'll just phone up Bethenny and get to the bottom of this.....(HeeHee!)


----------



## gelbergirl

Joan River (I learned this in the documentary that was made about her last year).


----------



## Thumper

Cookie is too little to be a lhasa ...idk, I wish they'd announce these things on the animal channel TMZ gossip news show or something....ound:


----------

